# Báo giá van nước, Van nước công nghiệp xuất xứ Châu Âu



## nguyenvvuong2019 (24/8/21)

*PGTECH COMPANY LIMITED* - NHẬP KHẨU VÀ PHÂN PHỐI HÀNG ĐẦU VIỆT NAM

*VPGD:* Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.
*Điện thoại:* +84-4-7302 3588/ Fa:im: +84-4-7302 3589 *Hotline: 0962 875 986 /0962 160 126*

*E-mail:* info@pgtech.com.vn Phòng KD sales@pgtech.com.vn
*Website:* www.pgtech.com.vn Giao hàng toàn Quốc và Các Nước trong Khu Vực

*Van nước, Van nước công nghiệp là gì?*

PGTech Việt Nam là nhà phân phối các loại *van công nghiệp* gồm các loại *van nước* hay cũng được gọi là *van nước công nghiệp*. Về cơ bản van nước được sử dụng phổ biến hơn do nó được sử dụng cho hệ đường ống nước phổ biến và là sản phẩm chính trong lĩnh vực *thiết bị phụ kiện đường ống*. Các loại van nước này được sử dụng phổ biến trong các công trình xây dựng như tòa nhà văn phòng, tòa nhà chung cư căn hộ, các dự án tổ hợp khu nghỉ dưỡng nhà ở khách sạn resort. Chúng tôi xin chia sẻ thông tin khái quát chung nhất về các loại van nước công nghiệp.

Van nước được sử dụng theo diện *van công nghiệp* cho đường ống nước, cho đường nước sinh hoạt, đường nước phòng cháy chữa cháy (PCCC). Van nước công nghiệp được sử dụng để đóng mở đường ống nước theo thiết kế, để giúp bảo dưỡng hệ đường ống khi cần thiết.

Van nước được dùng cho các ứng dụng chất lỏng như nước sạch và hệ nước thải. Thường thì hệ nước thải người ta sử dụng van inox hay còn gọi là van công nghiệp inox. Các loại van dùng cho đường chất thải phải có tính chịu ăn mòn cao, nếu chỉ chọn hay thiết kế theo diện van nước sạch bằng gang bằng đồng thì đễ bị ăn mòn, dễ bị hỏng không đảm bảo đặc tính kỹ thuật trong sử dụng.

Nói như vậy thì chúng ta đã biết là khi sử dụng van nước người ta thường dùng van nước bằng gang hay van nước bằng đồng, các loại van nước tay gạt như *van bi*. Có các loại *van bi gang tay gạt *hay *van bi đồng tay gạt. Van bi* được sử dụng khá phổ biến do tính tiện lợi và khả nằng đóng ngắt nhanh.

*Van bướm* cũng thường được dùng cho hệ đường ống do có chi phí thấp hơn và thường được sử dụng cho các đường ống lớn. Thường thì người ta sử dụng *van bướm gang tay gạt *hoặc *van bướm gang tay quay* cho đường ống nước.

*Van cầu* cũng là loại van được dùng cho đường ống nước*. Van cầu gang* là phù hợp tuy nhiên nếu dùng *van cầu* thì chi phí sẽ đắt hơn do đặc tính thiết kế của van cầu. Nhưng khả năng chịu áp lực cao và đóng tốt là những thế mạnh của van cầu.

*Van cổng* là loại van rất được sử dụng phổ biến trong hệ đường ống nước, từ *van cổng bằng đồng* nối ren cỡ nhở cho tới những van lớn hơn như *van cổng nối bích bằng gang*. Van cổng có loại *van cổng ty nổi* và *van cổng ty chìm*. Tùy từng vị trí lắp đặt mà người ta chọn van cổng ty nổi hay van cổng ty chìm.

Bên cạnh đó thì chúng ta thường thấy các loại van nước khác trong hệ thủy lực là *van một chiều *dùng để ngăn chặn dòng chảy ngược, *van xả khí *dùng để thoát khí cho hệ thủy lực, *van giảm áp *đùng để giảm áp lực nước, *van chống nước va* dùng để đảm bảo an toàn tránh được những hư hại như hỏng van, gãy vớ hệ đường ống…*van cân bằng* dùng để cân bằng lưu lượng giữa các nhánh, và *y lọc* dùng để lọc rác và chất cặn bẩn lẫn trong đường ống. Ngoài ra một loại van không thể thiếu cho máy bơm nước trong hệ đường ống là *chõ bơm* hay còn gọ là *van rọ hút*. Ngoài các loại van cơ ra thì người ta còn sử dụng các loại van điều khiển tự động.

Nếu quý bạn có như cầu sử dụng hay tư vấn các sản phẩm *van nước*, *Van công nghiệp cho hệ hơi**, **Van giảm áp hệ hơi**, **Bẫy hơi**. PGTECH hiện đang cung cấp *giải pháp xử lý nước cứng dân dụng, công nghiệp, thương mại và nông nghiệp, đó là giải pháp xử dụng công nghệ xử lý nước ActivFlo của Inta Anh Quốc. Một giải pháp độc đáo xử lý mọi vấn đề nước cứng xin vui lòng liên hệ với PGTech để được tư vấn về sản phảm và dịch vụ. Xin vui lòng truy cập website của PGTech để có thêm thông tin về các loại van công nghiệp: Van Công Nghiệp, Van Công Nghiệp Các Loại, Nhà Phân Phối Van Công Nghiệp


----------

